# 2007 brute force 750 white smoke



## GORDON1226 (Apr 14, 2010)

I adjusted my valves and know my carbs are filling up with gas and it is also blowing oil and smoke out exaust please help what is wrong also i have adjusted my valves six times and still smoke


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

could be burning water from a head leak


----------



## GORDON1226 (Apr 14, 2010)

It was not smoking until i adjusted my valves only reason i did that was it was running rich


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

it sounds like a blown head gasket to me. i got the same problem with my father in laws teryx and i think thats the problem.


----------

